# Sharonville game area



## Wino (Oct 23, 2020)

Hey anybody out there doing any bird hunting up in sharonville stay game area I heard a few years ago they did some restoration work up in that area for improvements for peasants so I'm just trying to get some input on doing some bird hunting in Michigan I'm from the Milford area


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Boots on the ground, no one is going to post public land info about a bird that is scarce in many of those type of areas


----------



## Wino (Oct 23, 2020)

aacosta said:


> Boots on the ground, no one is going to post public land info about a bird that is scarce in many of those type of areas


Hey dude I understand you completely I'm changing up it's been interesting technology does help the old word of mouth on the internet I am just starting to learn how to traverse it


----------

